# My Lab Workstation



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

This post is not a review as the components I have in my new workstation are already reviewed on several web sites.. This thread is about my Rig, how to benchmark it & what are the safe temperature limits etc.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2263/2309998529_e83a9775af.jpg


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2353/2395402907_a98477f898.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2307/2527080499_8796b99258.jpg

The configuration is...

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550
Intel DG31PR Motherboard 
2X1 GB Kingston ValueRAM KVR667D2N5/1G DDR2 667 RAM 
Zebronics Lava Cabinet with Zebronics Platinum 400W SMPS
Western Digital WD1600AAJS 160 GB SATA 2 Hard disk with 8 MB Buffer.
Samsung SH-SH203D DVD Writer
Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 with 256 MB DDR2 RAM 
XBOX 360 Wireless Controller with XBOX 360 Wireless gaming receiver for Windows.
Philips HiFi SHP8900 headphones
Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 5000
Zebronics Desktop Commander Keyboard
Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000 
  LG L206WTQ 20" LCD Monitor

Windows Experience Index Score. 

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/6784/experienceindexop0.jpg

Cinebench R10 CB Score = 4145

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/9418/runningcinebenchns5.th.jpg

Everest system stability test result for stress test of 2 hrs

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/6060/systemstabilityti6.jpg

With Orthos 30 mins "Stress CPU" Test, the CPU reached a maximum of 59C

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/594/orthosvr9.th.jpg

This is the temperature of my system after 1 hour of normal usage.

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/5046/tempratureed9.jpg

Stuff that I still need to buy in Delhi in order of Priority

APC 500VA UPS

Creative GigaWorks T40 speakers

Cooler Master iGreen Power 430W or any other Cooler Master SMPS within 2k. My System needs 250W in peak mode

Western Digital 120 GB External Passport Hard disk

Leadtek Winfast DTV1800 H Media Center Edition TV Tuner card


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice rig  contrags on the system 



> I ran the Everest system stability test for about 2 hrs, & here are the temperature results. Are they under safe limits?



To test processor Temps, run *Core Temp* while *Orthos* will get the hell out of the processor 

Bellow 65c is what you should stay with your Core2 system


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

^ perhaps you could include this config \ a similar one in ur buying guide thread as a budget workstation ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ perhaps you could include this config \ a similar one in ur buying guide thread as a budget workstation ?



We have difference in opinion, I would have choosen XFX 630i 7150 as my mother board if staying onboard !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey is the intel DG31 mobo is micro-ATX


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't know what the safe limits are but your CPU is getting quite hot.
Also 58 C seems to be a very high min temp for your mobo.
Plus there is too much fluctuation in the voltage. Not a very good sign.

Since there isn't any dust or cable clutter in your case, I assume that either your temp sensor or Everest is busted or there isn't proper contact between the processor surface and the heatsink. If nothing works then use some Arctic Silver paste to get the temps under control.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> Plus there is too much fluctuation in the voltage. Not a very good sign.



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpeedStep

*www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/...essor/processors/core2extreme/tech/203838.htm


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not talking of the fluctuation in the CPU core. That is completely normal.

It's the crucial 12V rail that seems messed up. 13.74 on a 12V rail is bad.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> I would have choosen XFX 630i 7150 as my mother board if staying onboard !!!


 
Even I would have chosen that motherboard if I was to stay with onboard graphics. I will be buying a 8600GT soon so bought Intel motherboard.



> I assume that either your temp sensor or Everest is busted
> 
> Plus there is too much fluctuation in the voltage. Not a very good sign.


 
Even I am assuming that as I checked & installed the CPU myself, so it has proper contact. Also, the sensor is showing Aux temprature as 124 degress celcius which is imposible.

SMPS is temporary, I will buy a new one within one month. *What power SMPS will I need for this sytem? 400W or higher?*

Core 2 CPU shuts down at 65C to prevent from damage. The maximum I reached was 64C. Now going to run orthos to stress test.

Choto, how to run orthos properly?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> SMPS is temporary, I will buy a new one within one month. What power SMPS will I need for this sytem? 400W or higher?



GX, when thinking of adding 8600 GT and doing long and demanding processecing, do try at-least Zebronics Platinum 500 watts which is Rs. 1500/- + TAX in Kolkata 

problem is these local brands at Rs. 400 really cant give you a 450 watts PSU, at max out put comes 350 watts or so


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 5, 2008)

If you don't mind spending a bit extra then get a Cooler Master eXtreme Power 500W for Rs. 2800-3000


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> Core 2 CPU shuts down at 65C to prevent from damage. The maximum I reached was 64C. Now going to run orthos to stress test.
> 
> Choto, how to run orthos properly?



orthos will push 4/5 C higher for sure than any other CPU test... its almost baap of them all 

Before orthos get your self the *Core Temp*

Run it with admin access, it will show the CPU and each of its core temps 

now download, extract the CAB file, double click  and strees the CPU only 

for example this is a test I ran at my Over clocked E6600 (u have a better Over Clocker than me )

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/4076/untitledfv7.jpg



drvarunmehta said:


> If you don't mind spending a bit extra then get a Cooler Master eXtreme Power 500W for Rs. 2800-3000



It will be a over kill for this System


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 5, 2008)

Think of it as insurance for the brand new PC you just bought. And atleast the voltages will be stable. Plus you get the option of adding virtually any graphics card in the future without upgrading the PSU.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

drvarunmehta said:


> Think of it as insurance for the brand new PC you just bought. And atleast the voltages will be stable. Plus you get the option of adding virtually any graphics card in the future without upgrading the PSU.



Zebronics 500 watts Platium is fine for 8800 GT  and once again personal opinion spending 3k on a 500 watts its Over priced


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 5, 2008)

Check this site to see how much power you require
*www.extreme.outervision.com/

It may seem overpriced when you compare it to a local brand but it's the bare minimum used in any half-decent rig abroad. I can't understand why we tend to skimp on the PSU in India.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> I can't understand why we tend to skimp on the PSU in India.



Tell me, why would I need Cooler Master over Zebronics ?? in real world what problem I would face with Zebronics or even a Power Safe or ColorSit 450 watts running Over Clocked C2D with 120 nm ThermalRight ultra eXterem, 8800 GTS (single) 4 GB DDR-II 4 SATA HDD 2 IDE DVD RW ??


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

CM extreme 460W costs 2900bucks..a 500 w would even be more costly.. + he aint using some 8800GTX so its a total insane waste of money (for this rig)
for him zebby is good.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 5, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Tell me, why would I need Cooler Master over Zebronics ?? in real world what problem I would face with Zebronics or even a Power Safe or ColorSit 450 watts running Over Clocked C2D with 120 nm ThermalRight ultra eXterem, 8800 GTS (single) 4 GB DDR-II 4 SATA HDD 2 IDE DVD RW ??


To avoid the kind of problem that gx_saurav is facing.

Even a local brand can provide enough power but it can't maintain the voltage at a steady level when under load.
Just ask the guys on the forum who own a branded PSU why they bought it.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

^ i m one of those guys *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif thats why telling him not to go for so much pricey PSU.he currenly owns Iball psu-which is poor quality-but i never expected it to be so poor..zebby's good for his config--there's never gonna be a load that it cant handle.majority low-med-end pc owners go for it \powersafe.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

> To avoid the kind of problem that gx_saurav is facing.



I seems to be missing the problem ??? what is the problem what GX is facing ??

for information I am running my C2D E6600 @ 3.6 GHz 24/7 with all those accessories woth just 450 watts *LOCAL* made ColorSiT Rs. 900/- for last 1.5 years...

thats just my personal PC, where as in cafe I an running many systems with local 400 watts (default cheapest PSU with Cabinet @ Rs. 650 total) with 8600 GT and some as X2 some C2D some older power hingry P4  *No issue till date*...

I am even running few C2Q at those local cheast 450 watts with 8400  and even some little OC at 2.8 too  till date no issue there also

However I updated those C2Q PSU to Zebronics as those local PSU cant OC higher than 2.8 and I wanted to add some more HDD too...

By just for so many words "get better PSU" I bought one Cooler Master eXtereme 600 watts @ Rs. 3500/- + TAX !! and after these  months I see its complete waste of money 

So i trust I results I am getting from my own end !!!

Till date no Real world problem... so please do let me know what real world problem I would face ??

Hey GX, some result and screeny from the TEST of Orthos  please


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanx for telling me about Core Temp, very nice, small & simple utility. I wish they could make a yahoo widget out of it. 



Choto Cheeta said:


> GX, when thinking of adding 8600 GT and doing long and demanding processecing, do try at-least Zebronics Platinum 500 watts which is Rs. 1500/- + TAX in Kolkata
> 
> problem is these local brands at Rs. 400 really cant give you a 450 watts PSU, at max out put comes 350 watts or so


 
So, should I inquire about the zebronics Platinum 500W or not? If I transfer the money to u will u be able to send me one? What will be the total cost including shipping & the process as a device that big from kolkata might ask for Form 32 while entering U.P.

How is colorsit 500W? It is available right now in Market.



> Plus you get the option of adding virtually any graphics card in the future without upgrading the PSU.


 
Nah, I m no like that. I hardly upgrade my system as the power I have with this system is good enough. I optimize the software to give more performance. I will not be buying any other graphics card other then 8600GT. I might buy a Quadro later but if I do that, then I will be updating to a Core 2 Quad too.



> Iball psu-which is poor quality


 
Nope, I m using 500W PSU which came with my Zebronics Lava Cabinet.

I checked at eXtreme Power Supply & right now my system requires 207W . With all the hardware as I have planned it will require 259W. So the zebronics Platinum 500W looks good enough for me.

Choto, how long should I run orthos for?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2008)

over clocking gurus do it 4 24 hours  but 4 u i guess 60 min is enough, do keep ur eye always on the temps, never ever in any case cross 70c mark, if needed do a cold reset if u find u r crossing 70c mark..

But make one more thing right, In BIOS there should a fan cotroller for coltrolling the CPU FAN... Change the default option of Power saving to High Performance or just disable the FAN control.... not sure about the exact option as I am yet to try your exact board model 



> So, should I inquire about the zebronics Platinum 500W or not? If I transfer the money to u will u be able to send me one? What will be the total cost including shipping & the process as a device that big from kolkata might ask for Form 32 while entering U.P.



1st try at Local stores  Zebronics has a good channel network, u should get it, if not we are always there to help u out


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 5, 2008)

I disabled the CPU Fan control in BIOS so all the fans are running at maximum temperature & making lots of noise. 

I ran Orthos for 30 mins, the Stress CPU test, while watching a movie for time pass. The CPU reached a maximum of 59C but never crosses that, here is a screen shot. How are these results? Is the temperature proper or should I do something?

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/594/orthosvr9.th.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

hey u changed the avatar  they Prof was better man than Dex 

Yup, temps though are little higher side as the CPU is at Stock, but still its *FINE* 59c is normal !!!  any thing bellow 60 is consider to be safe and healthy  with Orthos 

No othern Apps would push the CPU higher than Orthos so u can relax in peace 

anyway,



> I disabled the CPU Fan control in BIOS so all the fans are running at maximum temperature & making lots of noise.



its india  so need to run the FAN at full speed because of the Summer hit.. but yes when at night system would just donwload or such, then you may turn on the fancontrol to cut the power use and noise but as when you work on heavy processing better to keep the fan control turned off and let it run at Full speed


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> hey u changed the avatar  they Prof was better man than Dex


 
Hmm...now where is that avtar 



> Yup, temps though are little higher side as the CPU is at Stock, but still its *FINE* 59c is normal !!!  any thing bellow 60 is consider to be safe and healthy  with Orthos


 
Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



> its india  so need to run the FAN at full speed because of the Summer hit.. but yes when at night system would just donwload or such, then you may turn on the fancontrol to cut the power use and noise but as when you work on heavy processing better to keep the fan control turned off and let it run at Full speed


 
Not a problem as when I run anything CPU intensive, the clock speed increses to 2.33 GHz & Fans start running at full speed. I got one CPU Fan, 2 side fans & 1 120mm rear fan. How should I set them? I mean which fan should exhaust & which should intake? The Side fans are the ones default with the cabinet


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

Add a front intake it will you to cool the HDD. Also if there is an option for a blowhole (fan at the top of the cabby) then make it exhaust. 
This is what I have:
1 front intake
1 side intake (above cpu...........yes there is dust getting in but during rendering the CPU is working like hell and I intend to cool it as much possible)
1 back exhaust
1 top exhaust (hot air rises) also the PSU fan helps to remove hot air.

With this setup mine E4300 @ 3.2GHz loads at 55c during summers and in winter it was 41c.

Also the side fan as intake help to cool the ram modules as it blow cool air directly between cpu and ram slots.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

> With this setup mine E4300 @ 3.2GHz loads at 55c during summers and in winter it was 41c.



u forgot to mention u have a 3rd party CPU cooler


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> u forgot to mention u have a 3rd party CPU cooler



Haan saurav bhai, just got so much used to 3rd party cooler, forgot to mention it.  But still would like to add that the side intake fan help to lower the temps even further.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Add a front intake it will you to cool the HDD. Also if there is an option for a blowhole (fan at the top of the cabby) then make it exhaust.


 
No such options....I can always drill some holes though 

See, are the temprature normal right now? I can invest in a 3rd party cooler if requied.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

As saurav said, anything below 60c is fine and since you are not o'clocking (also most intel mobo won't let you) 3rd party cooler is not required. But if you do oc then its always recommended to get a 3rd party cooler.
And yeah you can always drill some holes


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

> See, are the temprature normal right now? I can invest in a 3rd party cooler if requied.



Hey GX man you are getting too much cocky about the Temps... Its totally *FINE / ALRIGHT* beside John already has given us a layout there for the air flow..

The basic Idea is make sure you through more air than u take in 

also John bro, do u think one should cut out such a nice cabinet, I mean vai jaan, GX system temps just fine, and why would one in need to fix some thing which already is fine enough 

yes after 1 year as the dust increase then the tmeps may too, but by that time its all fine  isnt it


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

ok. It seems that going with a better SMPS will do.

Choto, that zebronics SMPS you mentioned, does it have a 120 MM fan at the bottom?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

> Choto, that zebronics SMPS you mentioned, does it have a 120 MM fan at the bottom?



yes  will push Air (HOT) in side the CPU


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> also John bro, do u think one should cut out such a nice cabinet, I mean vai jaan, GX system temps just fine, and why would one in need to fix some thing which already is fine enough
> 
> yes after 1 year as the dust increase then the tmeps may too, but by that time its all fine  isnt it



I just suggested that if he wants to add a fan *in the future* then drilling is an option. As of now he is system is just fine  . 

@gx
most of the zebronics cabby has front intake, just that its hidden behind the front cover. Just look behind the HDD cage.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> yes  will push Air (HOT) in side the CPU


 
Wait???? What???

Look at this PSU, it is upside down.

*www.coolermaster.com/uploads/product/products_highlight/file1198120863255.jpg

See that 120 MM fan at the top, when installed it is at the bottom. It takes hot air from the inside of CPU & pushes it outside. Does Zebronics has this kind of Fan?

If possible can u post some pics of that Zebronics PSU?



> most of the zebronics cabby has front intake, just that its hidden behind the front cover. Just look behind the HDD cage


 
Nope, No front intake


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

> See that 120 MM fan at the top, when installed it is at the bottom. It takes hot air from the inside of CPU & pushes it outside. Does Zebronics has this kind of Fan?



the pic is up side down  and yes Zebronics looks the same


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

This is Zebronics Platinum 500W power supply, right?

*www.zebronics.net/images/power/500W_platinum_b.jpg

At least now I know what to look for. Zebronics also distributes Cooler Master products, can u find the cost of CM Extreme Power 500 PSU?

]


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

^ CM Extreme Power costs 3400 incl VAT in chandigarh.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

^^^^ Rs 3,400. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

What's the cost of Local brand *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

yea its 3400.i enquired just days ago when i bought my 460W for 2900 

zebby is good for you .or a powesafe 500W silver for 1700 rupees


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, if that is the real Zebby PSU as said by Choto, then I m going for Zebby 500W.

Although 400W should be enough too, don't u think.  My full fledged system requires 260W of real Power, so a Zebby 400W should be enough.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 6, 2008)

GX said:
			
		

> Although 400W should be enough too, don't u think. My full fledged system requires 260W of real Power, so a Zebby 400W should be enough.



8600 GT would recomend a 450 watts at-least where as one may add few more HDD and stuff like that...

For agrument I would say man any local 450 watts @ Rs. 400/- is running our X2/C2D setups with 8600 GT without any issue, but then again its better in sense of support as Zebronics will come with 3 years warrenty !! and on 24x7 heavy load these local brands last at max 1.5 years !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, I am going to find out the cost of Zebronics Platinum 500 SMPS. If it is more then Rs 1500 here, then you will have to buy & send me here if possible.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2008)

I inquired about Radeon 3650 HD & Zebronics Platinum 500W SMPS here. I am getting Sapphire Radeon 3650 HD with 256 MB DDR3 RAM here for Rs 5,500. Should I deal ?

The SMPS I am getting here is for Rs 2,200 so I am not going to buy from here. Choto, I want you to help me with this, inquire about the cost of Platinum 500W SMPS & also what will be the shipping charges for Kolkata to Lucknow, give me your yahoo ID if possible, we need to talk on chat for this.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2008)

> I inquired about Radeon 3650 HD & Zebronics Platinum 500W SMPS here. I am getting Sapphire Radeon 3650 HD with 256 MB DDR3 RAM here for Rs 5,500. Should I deal ?



Which Brand ?? but seems to be a good deal...



> The SMPS I am getting here is for Rs 2,200 so I am not going to buy from here. Choto, I want you to help me with this, inquire about the cost of Platinum 500W SMPS & also what will be the shipping charges for Kolkata to Lucknow, give me your yahoo ID if possible, we need to talk on chat for this.



PMing the ID !!!

Now Price would be Rs. 1500/- + 4% and i have to find out how much would they ask for shiping...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2008)

It's sapphire Radeon 3650, but here is a confusion. Sapphire has only one modal with 512 MB RAM, so how can he say 256 MB?

One of my friend is going to delhi in few days, I might tell him to buy & bring from there. When do u come online on yahoo for chat?



Choto Cheeta said:


> Now Price would be Rs. 1500/- + 4% and i have to find out how much would they ask for shiping...


 
So price will be Rs 1,560 + shipping charges. Do one thing, inquire in First flight courier that how much will they charge for it to ship to Lucknow, this way I can give u the shipping charges back. Write the price of SMPS as less then Rs 1,000


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> It's sapphire Radeon 3650, but here is a confusion. Sapphire has only one modal with 512 MB RAM, so how can he say 256 MB?



The sapphire site says that HD3650 is available in both 256mb and 512mb version. But it only supports Opengl 2.0  *www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=208&grp=3


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> The sapphire site says that HD3650 is available in both 256mb and 512mb version.


 
Woops, I missed that part. So the vendor is saying he can get me *Sapphire Radeon 3650 with 256 MB RAM on order from Delhi for Rs 5,500. Should I deal?*



> But it only supports Opengl 2.0 *www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=208&grp=3


 
That's fine. OpenGL 2.0 has a long time to go obsolete & I won't miss OpenGL 2.1 anyway. OpenGL 2.0 is enough to write long shader for mental ray etc.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2008)

But all other brands says 3650 has OpenGL 2.1
*global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=1423&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=137


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

According to *Official web page of ATI Radeon HD 3650*, it support DirectX 10.1 & OpenGL 2.0.

Good enough for me, my work includes more of DirectX (Vista WPF, MS Blend) now then OpenGL. Besides, 3Ds Max works better in DirectX mode compared to OpenGL mode on these gaming grade cards.

If you guys can inquire about the costs in your city, plz do so. It will give me an estimate idea of what to expect in price. As Choto said, Rs 5.5k for a Radeon HD 3650 with 256 MB RAM is a good deal.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2008)

> As Choto said, Rs 5.5k for a Radeon HD 3650 with 256 MB RAM is a good deal.



Just to confirm 

Rs. 4700/- + 4% (4.9k) for 256MB XFX 8600 GT vs 5.5k 3650 HD  yup, I would say it is a nice deal


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Just to confirm
> 
> Rs. 4700/- + 4% (4.9k) for 256MB XFX 8600 GT vs 5.5k 3650 HD  yup, I would say it is a nice deal


 
Xpert vision 8600GT with 512 MB RAM is available for Rs 6,600. 

Fine then, I am going to talk to the dealer tomorrow & if everything is sorted out properly then I am ordering the graphics card.

Just waiting for Kalpik's reply though from Delhi.

So, this does for my graphics card. Choto is inquiring about the SMPS' shipping & lodging rates & will soon send me one. The only thing left now to buy is a LCD Monitor, oh well....that next month or I will have to spend money from my "Date Account" 

Hey, Arya was supposed to transfer me Rs 1,000. He has not transfered yet....time to remind him


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 8, 2008)

> Hey, Arya was supposed to transfer me Rs 1,000. He has not transfered yet....time to remind him



?????

is that bribe ?? I mean u agreee not to argue on OS X


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> ?????
> 
> is that bribe ?? I mean u agreee not to argue on OS X


 
Nope, *this is the reason.*

To stop arguing about Mac OS X, I would charge a Mac Pro


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

Choto is sending me the SMPS via DTDC on monday & I have ordered my Graphics card today. It will be here by friday.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

Updated first post with more pics


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2008)

Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 with 256MB DDR2 RAM & up to 1 GB of hyper memory for Rs 5,000.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2061/2327003962_67a347e908.jpg

The idle temperature of my graphic card's Diode is 50C as shown in everest. Is it normal?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2008)

How do I properly benchmark my system now? I have downloaded 3dmark 2006 & UT 3 benchmark


----------



## narangz (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi! Well I want to know how the chassis fan speed can be monitored too? In my rig it shows it as 0. Also please let me know the method to calculate the power requirememnt of SMPS.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey it's my thread for my workstation, don't hijack..it's mine mine mine mine 



narangz said:


> Hi! Well I want to know how the chassis fan speed can be monitored too? In my rig it shows it as 0.


 
If you have the chasis connector connected to Molex power then it will not be monitored & will run always at full speed. Where is the chassis fan? rear or side panel?



> Also please let me know the method to calculate the power requirememnt of SMPS.


 
Look at page 1 of this thread.


----------



## darklord (Mar 12, 2008)

59C -60C for E6550 at stock is waaaay too much.Remember, its G0 stepping so these temps look horrific atleast to me.
This can happen only when,
1] Your case ventilation is bad
2] You have a saucer of a IHS on the CPU.

I would buy Seventeam 500W PSU over the CM Xtreme power 600W for 3.5k.As it is its the same PSU anyway.
I went through this thread from start to finish and was surprised to see how the PSU, one of the main components being taken so lightly.
Wattage of a PSU means jack, its complete BS. What matters more is how the PSU performs. By performance i mean the amount of ripple, voltage swings on the voltage rails,especially the +12V line.
there is a very simple way to identify how good a PSU is, monitor the +12V rail from Everest (provided the sensor on your motherboard gets accurate readings).
Run Orthos, and see how the voltage on +12V rail drops on cheapo local PSUs.
Theoritically, the drop is ok BUT the fluctuation shouldnt be more.If it fluctuates a lot, its a clear indication of a pathetic PSU.
Interestingly all high end PSUs show 11.7 or so on +12V rail which is completely wrong (Checked personally with DMM) but it doesnt fluctuate a bit.That shows what a good quality PSU stand for.
For example, i was benching with 8800GTX and i used a Tagan 500W PSU with it and the Temperatures were like 70C and above.
As soon as i switched to my Silverstone 850W Zeus, the temperatures drastically dropped to 60-65C.
I know there is no relation,what my theory is, if the hardware gets clean and steady power from the PSU, it performs better,stays cooler too.
So the necessity of a good PSU canot be ignored.Agreed that not everyone can afford good PSUs but saying they are unnecessary is not right, gives out the wrong signals.
I see many here saying its 'Waste of Money' 
i am speechless, trust me, i am telling this from my own experience, your investment in a good PSU will NEVER be a waste of money.
Ofcourse, if your PC requires 500W good one, you dont go and buy a 1000W one,thats definitely waste of money.
I hope you guys get my point. 

Cheers !
Darky


----------



## narangz (Mar 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Hey it's my thread for my workstation, don't hijack..it's mine mine mine mine


 
OK. Sorry. I shall create a new thread. 



gx_saurav said:


> If you have the chasis connector connected to Molex power then it will not be monitored & will run always at full speed. Where is the chassis fan? rear or side panel?



Yes the fans are connected to Molex connectors. I have 3 fans. Two on the side & one on the back of the cabinet. They didn't come with the cabinet. I have myself connected them.

EDIT- The new thread for my queries:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82489


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 12, 2008)

darklord said:


> 59C -60C for E6550 at stock is waaaay too much.Remember, its G0 stepping so these temps look horrific atleast to me.
> This can happen only when,
> 1] Your case ventilation is bad
> 2] You have a saucer of a IHS on the CPU.
> ...



Rightly put forward, Amey. People commonly do think that good branded PSU is a waste of money when the price factor comes into account but they are not thinking that in long run it reduces cost, by saving our precious components.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2008)

darklord said:


> 59C -60C for E6550 at stock is waaaay too much.Remember, its G0 stepping so these temps look horrific atleast to me.
> This can happen only when,
> 1] Your case ventilation is bad
> 2] You have a saucer of a IHS on the CPU.
> ...


Great post. I myself didn't give that much importance to PSUs ever. Atleast not in non OCed systrems.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

finally i find two people feeling the same way i do ..but i learnt this(importance of smps) the hard way.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, Choto said the Zebronics Platinum 500W model isn't available there but another model Delta is available, I don't know about it so I have told him to inquire about it.



> 59C -60C for E6550 at stock is waaaay too much



That was under full load, usually the CPU is at 30 to 35C


----------



## darklord (Mar 12, 2008)

even under load its waay too much.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 12, 2008)

[OFFTOPIC] ^ do u know where in Delhi/Mumbai are Seventeam PSU 's available ? and the approx cost of a 600W PSU?


----------



## darklord (Mar 12, 2008)

Delhi - SMC International
Mumbai - Arihant Traders or something.

I got my 600W at ~ 7800/- now its available for 6800/- or so


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 12, 2008)

What software do you use to read temps? There is some confusion with temp reading with Core2Duo procs.

The problem is that the TjMax is NOT documented for the desktop procs. Hence you can never say for sure that what you read is the correct temps.

Apparently Intel calibrates each CPU and sets the PROCHOT bit to trigger when TjMax is attained. Hence the software doesn't give out a correct reading. Your best bet is to see the BIOS. On Intel board what you see is Processor Thermal Margin. This is the "left over" tempearature after which CPU begins throttling.

Software like coretemp/hwmonitor etc. assume tjmax of 105C/85C etc. (as the case mebbe) and subtract the Delta to TjMax (Margin) and give the reading. Mostly it results in error as each CPU is calibrated when its being fabricated.

My E8200 is shown to be at 56C when idling by coretemp!!! BIOS shows ~44C idle and RealTemp shows about the same. Intel Desktop Utils shows the thermal margin to be about 58C. So the actual temps appears to be = 105C (TjMax assumed) - 58C = 47C which is kinda OK given that my case needs some work.

So don't rely on a single temp. monitoring software esp. with the new Intel procs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2008)

@ Anirudh

I have already studied about core & junction temprature in C2D CPUs. I use Everest & Coretemp & they both give same temprature. BIOS shows high temprature. Which should I use?

By the way, the side fans in my cabinet pull air inside from outside while the 120 MM rear exhaust fan pushes air out. Is this setup ok?

My GPU temp shows 50C when Idle & 60 after 2 hrs of gameplay, is this fine?


----------



## spikygv (Mar 12, 2008)

gpu's damn cool . . . but the cpu is rather hot given that u havent OCed it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2008)

The normal temperature when working on net or watching movies etc is 35C

The load temperature is 54C usually when running 3ds max renders.

Is this high?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 13, 2008)

Load temps a little on the higher side. Ideally it should be around 45-48c at max with no o'clock and at full load. But there are numerous factors.............so as long at it stays below 60c it is fine. 
Mine 7950gt idles at around 47c and loads at 64c in summers. So your GPU is perfectly fine. BTW, I am not using any 3rd party cooler for the gpu. only fitted an extra fan just below the gfx card (empty pci slot) which blows cool air directly at the gpu.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> @ Anirudh
> 
> I have already studied about core & junction temprature in C2D CPUs. I use Everest & Coretemp & they both give same temprature. BIOS shows high temprature. Which should I use?


What Intel BIOS shows usually is not the actual temp but the "Processor Thermal Margin" To get the actual temperature you need to subtract the value from TjMax. Here is the tjmax. select the one that applies to you and then compare the temps with the software you use:

B3, G0 and M0 stepping - 100°C
B2 and L2 stepping - 85°C
C0 stepping - 105°C

You can use speedfan and/or RealTemp to calibrate the temperature for correct reading.



gx_saurav said:


> By the way, the side fans in my cabinet pull air inside from outside while the 120 MM rear exhaust fan pushes air out. Is this setup ok?


Thats the most common and should be fine.



gx_saurav said:


> My GPU temp shows 50C when Idle & 60 after 2 hrs of gameplay, is this fine?


Same here and I hafnt faced any problems with about 51C idle.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Load temps a little on the higher side. Ideally it should be around 45-48c at max with no o'clock and at full load. But there are numerous factors.............so as long at it stays below 60c it is fine.


 
But should I trust the temperature readings? I am going to use Anirudh's method to identify temprature. TJmax temprature according to Everest CPUID is 85C




> What Intel BIOS shows usually is not the actual temp but the "Processor Thermal Margin" To get the actual temperature you need to subtract the value from TjMax. Here is the tjmax. select the one that applies to you and then compare the temps with the software you use:
> 
> B3, G0 and M0 stepping - 100°C
> B2 and L2 stepping - 85°C
> C0 stepping - 105°C


 
Wait...what? My normal use temprature is usually 35C for the hottest core, & TJmax is 85, so what should be my real temprature?



> Mine 7950gt idles at around 47c and loads at 64c in summers. So your GPU is perfectly fine. BTW, I am not using any 3rd party cooler for the gpu. only fitted an extra fan just below the gfx card (empty pci slot) which blows cool air directly at the gpu.


 
I am not even using that, just the default GPU cooler.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> But should I trust the temperature readings? I am going to use Anirudh's method to identify temprature. TJmax temprature according to Everest CPUID is 85C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you've determined TjMax to be 85C, use Intel Desktop Utils to find the "processor thermal margin".

Now the CPU Temp. = TjMax - Processor Thermal Margin


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

Where can I download Intel Desktop utilities?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 13, 2008)

Off topic : Those who want some HD content to check there HD capable systems can check the *Microsoft WMV HD Gallery* & *Quicktime HD Gallery*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Where can I download Intel Desktop utilities?


Goto the drivers/software page of your mobo on intel's site or use the CD that came with the mobo.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 13, 2008)

Once Chip provided a 2.5GB 1080p video on their DVD. Im using it to benchmark. The proccy utilization rises to bout 30~40% both cores while playing it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

I got the zebronics platinum 400W SMPS here for 1 day with me today & guess what, Everest is still showing similar ratings. Now, I don't know who to trust for this....I will be ordering Cooler Master Extreme Power 380W SMPS from ITWares soon as my CPU needs 260W & 380W should be more then enough.

Choto, don't send me the Zebby 500W PSU.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I got the zebronics platinum 400W SMPS here for 1 day with me today & guess what, Everest is still showing similar ratings. Now, I don't know who to trust for this....I will be ordering Cooler Master Extreme Power 380W SMPS from ITWares soon as my CPU needs 260W & 380W should be more then enough.
> 
> Choto, don't send me the Zebby 500W PSU.




dont get CM 380W as it has been discontinued..
CM 390W is available in NP for as low as 1700 bucks....i have this in one of my pc..
at idle load its 12.190v at 12v railing & at max load its 12.09v...it dosent drops more than this...guess what its pretty decent for 1700 bucks  

but since if u need real 260w then i'm afraid that can it really give "real 260w"....he he better ask darky


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

Now I m really confused. I have Zebronics Platinum 400W SMPS in my cabinet right now, which I have to return back on monday. Here is a photo of BIOS readings & here is a pic of Everest...

*i32.tinypic.com/1412trt.jpg

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/1410/shotbf0.jpg

Now what is broken here? The BIOS, hardware sensor or Everest.

By the way, After installing this new SMPS, my GPU temperature has decresed further 

Another thing, I inquired in the market today. Samsung Syncmaster 920NW is available for Rs 9,700. Now I don't have to worry about samsung warranty etc as it is easily available. So is LG...but what about Dell E198WFP ? Since I got my TV Tuner now, the only thing left is an LCD Monitor.

How will I get service from Dell? Samsung service center is just next door from my home.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

@gx
so u have a tube light left to u

the GPU temps @ 41 is really cool and so is the CPU temps
And nothin is broken. Actually the voltage rating n each connector varies according to even slight load difference. No need to worry.

Most gcards with external power shows " not enuf power warning" in case of insufficient power, and Zeb 400W is more than enuf for urs.
And its a stable one too. There is no need to change it with CM 380w one.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> the GPU temps @ 41 is really cool and so is the CPU temps


 
That's because computer just rebooted.



> And nothin is broken. Actually the voltage rating n each connector varies according to even slight load difference. No need to worry.


 
What about 13.56v on 12v line? Is that safe cos Darklord said it is not.

It is showing the same 13.56 volt with the default 500W SMPS & new Zebby 400W SMPS, which makes me believe that the sensor is broken.



> Most gcards with external power shows " not enuf power warning" in case of insufficient power, and Zeb 400W is more than enuf for urs.


 
My card doesn't require any external power. 400W is maximum power but what is the real power, that is the question. I need 260W real power as shown in the PSU requirment test on first page of this thread. So if 400W SMPS is even 70% efficient, even then I get 280W power which is good enough for me.



> And its a stable one too. There is no need to change it with CM 380w one.


 
So should I keep the Zebronics 400W which I have with me & ditch the idea to buy a 500W SMPS?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

try updating the mobo firmware nad mobo driver too.
My CPU temps showed almost 10~12c more while i was using old firmware.
It showed 75c on CPu but the heatsink remained somewhat cool. But now it showing 59~61c at full load.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> try updating the mobo firmware nad mobo driver too.


 
All are latest.

Should I keep this Zebroncis Platinum 400 W SMPS or should I buy something else?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 16, 2008)

GX, just use the PSU a little longer and if a problem arises then change it. For now its working fine as you have mentioned. BTW, zebronics is much better option than those intex,iball,mercury psu.........so give it a chance. But yes those voltage ratings do look a little scary


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

if it shows 13.xx on both PSU, then it might be some other problem like faulty sensor or somethin. 400W platinum is enuf to run an HD 3650 for sure, and uvent even oced yet.
Wait till next firmware releases. 
Or if u can get better PSU for a lil more bucks, go for it as u can add more HDDS and oc better in future.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> GX, just use the PSU a little longer and if a problem arises then change it. For now its working fine as you have mentioned. BTW, zebronics is much better option than those intex,iball,mercury psu.........so give it a chance. But yes those voltage ratings do look a little scary


 
Grrrrrr....I don't trust everest anymore.

I just updated to new BIOS 047 for Intel DG31PR motherboard 10 mins ago. System stats are still the same.

I tried darklords method, ran Orthos while keeping everest open. The CPU temperature increased as expected but there was no drop in +12W voltage, it stayed static at 13.5V. The sensor is indeed broken in my case...

Like john said, I am going to use it till there is some problem.

Ok so now, my Super duper workstation is almost about to finish in construction.   Media Center needs are fulfilled by Leadtek TV Tuner

One more thing, I am going to blast Microsoft marketing department soon 

I ordered Microsoft Digital Media Pro keyboard from Microsoft company store recently for free, it is on it's way to my home but now Microsoft has released a much sleeker, black keyboard known as Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000. Just look at the 0 degree tilt & sleekness, this thing is a beauty & it is wired (important for me)

*www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/images/products/dmk3k/mk_largerview_dmk3k.jpg

The current Ergonomics keyboard 4000 & new digital media keyboard both are 19 cm long, a bit long for my Computer table, but the new Digital media 3000 keybaord will fit perfectly here.... grrrr...can't Microsoft inform me before releasing new keybaord 

Although this new keyboard isn't available on Company store, so I will need to buy it from the market only...

Anyone willing to buy a 1 year old Natural Ergonomics keyboard or new unpacked Digital Media Pro keyboard


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I ordered Microsoft Digital Media Pro keyboard from Microsoft company store recently for *free*



can u order one for me too [if free]


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> can u order one for me too [if free]


 
Nope, employee benefits

I can sale u my new unpacked Digital Media Pro Keyboard...this is it

*www.pchardware.co.uk/siteimages/digitalmediaprokboard.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2008)

is it USB?
and whats the expected price?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

It is USB. The keyboard was released to shipping on 11 March, it's not available here right now. 

I can still sale u my digital media pro keyboard, but first let me go to the market tomorrow & find out some alternative keyboard, maybe keyboards available from Frontech.. Where are u situated?

I was looking at some speaker sets. Is Creative Gigaworks T20 speaker set available in India? This is the most beautiful set of speakers I have ever seen ...:drool

*cache.gizmodo.com/gadgets/images/GigaWorks-T20.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 16, 2008)

@GX
With G/P/31/33/35 Intel intro'd HECI interface, hence most of the sensors give wrong data. To get accurate measurements, use Intel Desktop utilities for monitoring temps, voltages and fan speeds.

Ouch... 63C mobo temp is hhhhhhhhot!! (if true...)


----------



## spikygv (Mar 16, 2008)

@gx , does speed fan show the same 12V ? i think ur BIOS readings are more accurate . but 11.6v seems rather low to me. below 11.4 should turn off ur pc .. and dont forget capacitor aging .


----------



## narangz (Mar 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> @GX
> With G/P/31/33/35 Intel intro'd HECI interface, hence most of the sensors give wrong data. To get accurate measurements, use Intel Desktop utilities for monitoring temps, voltages and fan speeds.
> 
> Ouch... 63C mobo temp is hhhhhhhhot!! (if true...)



My PC's temp:
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/640/23281403dc4.th.jpg

Q-Fan enabled.

These temps are on summer's onset.

Aren't GX's temp way too hot?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 16, 2008)

@gx

ratings of PSU's is BS.
corsair VX 450 has a rating of 450w & CM600 has a rating of 600w but vx450 outperforms cm600 in power ..plus vx450 has neat & clean power & is silent too
corsair HX620 gives 700w, yeah more than its rated power  

when i had to decide between powersafe 500w silver,zebby 500w platinum & CM 390, i chose CM 390 as it has more power at 12v railing than zebby 500w platinum & im pretty much sure that it is better than zebby 500w platinum  and IME CM390 gives a steady 250-260w  of real power 


secondly dont get 920NW,LG 194WS they are POS 
get LG194WT or dell SE198WFP/E198WFP or a 22" to really enjoy tv

for speakers dont look beyond klipsch promedia ultra 2.0 if u want some accurate sound for the bucks @6.6k or next is audioengine AE2


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo, why does my dreams of having a good speaker set shattered everytime I want to buy one. ...Mom's order "Buy headphones & keep the audio to yourself only"

Speakers are canceled, bu hu hu hu *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif

Ok so now I am in the market to buy some High quality headphones. Right now I am using Philips HP-250 headphones since the last 2 years & they are nice, however, anyone has experience with Philips HP-270 headphones? They cost Rs 1,500. My friend works in Planet M so he can help me in deciding headphones by listening to them for quite some time....

This is a screenshot of SpeedFan.

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/639/snag0001wa0.jpg



> With G/P/31/33/35 Intel intro'd HECI interface, hence most of the sensors give wrong data. To get accurate measurements, use Intel Desktop utilities for monitoring temps, voltages and fan speeds.


 
I downloaded it, but it was not giving me any info, some 16 MB file.



vivekbabbudelhi said:


> CM390 gives a steady 250-260w of real power


 
How much is it available for?

LCD monitor can wait.

Speakers are canceled, bu hu hu hu, But if I ever buy them, they are going to be Creative Gigaworks T20 only.

For headphones, I am going to inquire whether creative headphones are available here or not. Maybe Creative HQ-1700


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 16, 2008)

check these pro-headphones-
*www.bharatmusichouse.com/pr_detail.asp?Maincatid=F&ProdID=563

cost a little less than mentioned there.but these sound great.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, like I said already, I cannot buy a speaker of Rs 2,500 from Philips, but I can buy a headphone of Rs 3,700 from Philips.

My friend works in Planet M here so I went there & checked the Philips HiFi SHP8900 headphones for Rs 3,700. They were on the higher side compared to my old Philips HM2500 headphones for Rs 1,000 but these are much better in audio reproduction even at only 40% volume. They have noise cancellation & have dual detachable cord made of rubber. They are very comfortable to wear...& I have a to say, I am not an Audiophile but they rock..... 

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/633/philipsshp8900ll0.th.jpg

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/6936/headphonepackettp0.jpg

So that leaves 2 more things to buy, a good keyboard which I might not need to buy at all if Digital Media Pro keyboard is good enough for me, else Digital Media 3000 keyboard as soon as it hits the market here. Then LCD Monitor.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 16, 2008)

@GX
Its either Intel Desktop Utilities or Intel Active Monitor (deprecated) which will work for you. All other utils will show you wrong readings. See the difference b/w Everest and speedfan? All will show different/wrong reading. Intel has changed the way in which the board's sensors are probed.

Hmmm... I would never use headphones fulltime! I can surely assess the damage it has already made!!!

@narangz
Yes, the case temp. of GX's system is hhhhhhhhhot!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> @GX
> Its either Intel Desktop Utilities or Intel Active Monitor (deprecated) which will work for you. All other utils will show you wrong readings. See the difference b/w Everest and speedfan? All will show different/wrong reading. Intel has changed the way in which the board's sensors are probed.


 
I downloaded Intel Desktop Utilities but it is not showing anything. According to the download Page, the Intel G31 chipset is not supported.



> Hmmm... I would never use headphones fulltime! I can surely assess the damage it has already made!!!


 
I also don't use them full time, I listen to music or play games or movies once in a while only, so head phones are good enough.



> @narangz
> Yes, the case temp. of GX's system is hhhhhhhhhot!!


 
Assuming the readings are correct 

Next trip to the computer market is on Wednesday to get the TV Tuner card, I hope it arrives on time. Till then, I m working...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2008)

Then just check your mobo CD. It will mostly haf either Intel Active Monitor or Desktop Utilities. Use that for hardware monitoring.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 17, 2008)

@gx ur mobo temps are really scary

my gigabyte 6150/430 mobo remains at 28-32 degree C these days


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

try removing the heatsink off the processor,apply Arctic paste and then check for temps. i had a similar issue which was due to poor heatsink contact.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> @gx ur mobo temps are really scary
> 
> my gigabyte 6150/430 mobo remains at 28-32 degree C these days


 
I know they are, but if I touch the motherboard the temps are cool. Like I said, I don't trust Everest's temprature monitoring. Don't know how to reduce the temprature....more fans maybe???



> Then just check your mobo CD. It will mostly haf either Intel Active Monitor or Desktop Utilities. Use that for hardware monitoring


 
Is it working for you? Then plz upload the version which is working for u.



> try removing the heatsink off the processor,apply Arctic paste and then check for temps. i had a similar issue which was due to poor heatsink contact.


 
I have oredered a new arctic silver 5 paste from ITwares, will come in few days.

Can't the sensor give me wrong readings? Things are working smooth so far & no problems....so why do the hassle? Just have a look, my Aux temperature can't be 124C


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2008)

@GX
Yeah, I downloaded the latest Intel Desktop Utilities and its working great. This is the only program that gives correct sensor info for me (G33 chipset, ICH9DH)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2008)

Can u provide link or upload the version u have?

Intel Desktop utilities isn't supposed to work with Intel G31 chipset. It is not supported as shown in the documents a intel.com

Hey, Since I am not into over clocking do I need a 3rd party CPU cooler or should I stick to the default Intel supplied cooler? How are cooler master Hyper L3


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats strange Intel has to support some kinda monitoring software for sure!

Anyways this isthe link to IDU: *downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...dows+Vista*+32&lang=eng&strOSs=164&submit=Go!

Yes, I do see that DG31PR is not supported:
*downloadcenter.intel.com/filter_re...dows+Vista*+32&lang=eng&strOSs=164&submit=Go!

This is really strange! This means you don't haf an accurate means to hardware monitoring!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2008)

Yup, so what now? I am assuming my BIOS readings to be correct & no other reading proper.

So, assuming the BIOS readings are correct, should I stick to the default cooler or should I buy a 3rd party cooler when I am not over clocking.

Since there is no mention of SMPS, I m going to keep the Zebronics Plantium 400W


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont find anything related to SMPS for the temps.i had a wierd Intex 450w psu that i used on my pc for 1 month-it had fluctuations but no temp trouble.once with intel board we had this prob and it was fixed by applying thermal paste.even the motherboard that i use now (P5n32sli) had northbridge cooling issue due to dry thermal paste.its not a inadequate cooling issue-i mean these proccys run cool with stock fans and there's no need to invest in a cooler until u r overclocking to a large extent


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, then I am sticking to the default CPU cooler.

I have orderd the Arctic Silver 5 paste from ITwares today, it will be here in 7 days. I will apply that on my CPU & GPU, Northbridge cooler is installed with Thermal Glu due to which it cannot be removed from the chipset northbridge.

Ok, so anything else left????


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

@GX
From where, how much quantity (tube) and for how much did you order AS5?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> @GX
> From where, how much quantity (tube) and for how much did you order AS5?


 
I tried ITWares but thre was no reply so my friend is buying one & bringing it to lucknow with him from Delhi. He is also buying the Microsoft Keyboard if available.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I tried ITWares but thre was no reply so my friend is buying one & bringing it to lucknow with him from Delhi. He is also buying the Microsoft Keyboard if available.


Yep, I don't think its available there. Tried Computer Warehouse, Bangalore too.

AS5 is nowhere available. The S.P Road here (local Computer Market of Bangalore) is clueless about AS5. They stare at my face when I ask them about AS5 like fools!

Thing is we still lack performance products in the mass Indian markets


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 18, 2008)

IS MX2 better than AS5?
MX2 is an insulator too,but AS5 is a current conductor nd cud be dangeroes. MX2 is bit more expensive than AS5.
And how is coolerMaster tube? Its much cheaper.


----------



## darklord (Mar 18, 2008)

AS5 is capacitive and not conductive.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 19, 2008)

but which has better performance?
MX2@450/- or AS5 @ 300/- ?or CM one for 200/-?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

They are all almost same, hardly a difference of 5% in performance.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 19, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> but which has better performance?
> MX2@450/- or AS5 @ 300/- ?or CM one for 200/-?



I have used both and they give more or less the same performance, maybe MX2 is a tad better. Also MX2 doesn't hardens like AS5 and gives good result from the time its applied. For AS5 you need to give it some time for optimal performance.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

Due to the festival of Holi the delievery of my TV Tuner card has been delayed. I will get it on Monday now. It is in lucknow but since the shop will be closed tomorrow I won't be able to get it before Monday.

I want to buy a Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU Cooler despite of the fact that I won't be over clocking, just so that the CPU remains cool & the computer works at near Silent mode. Is there some distributer in Delhi from where I can buy it?

I have decided to buy Cooler Master Extreme Power 450W Modular Power Supply if my Current Zebronics 400W gives problems.

I m just flat on the Microsoft Digital Media 3000 keyboard, I am buying it as soon as it hits the market.

Now, one thing. I m not too much into music or movies, just a casual user & not that much into gaming either. Right now I am using the onboard audio but Creative has recently released Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI Express based sound card, is it viable for me to go for a separate audio? I will be using head phones only.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^ I don't see any reason reason for you to go in for a separate sound-card unless you are an audiophile. The current HD audio chipsets are quite mature now, plus you are using only headphones rite?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmm...Ok, I checked using Right mark 3d sound & the positioning with my on board audio wasn't good. 

Music & movies wise, there is hardly any difference. I will try to borrow someone's sound card for some days to check if there is a difference, if not then i m sticking to on board.

Hey, can anyone from Delhi or Bangalore inquire for me, where from can I buy Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU & Microsoft Digital Media 3000 Keyboard.?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

There is another card relesed by Asus few days back which is selling for $90. ASUS Xonar DX PCI-e 7.1 soundcard, this also looks nice as good as the creative offering.

See, I need enhancement for Headphone & Creative has this in X-Fi, so I wanted to upgrade. Xonar has support for Dolby things etc too.....

The onboard HD audio works as good as my old Audigy LS in Vista, hmm....I think I will need to borrow somone's X-fi .

Today I tried to overclock my graphics card. I used ATITool & told it to measure highest overclockable GPU frequency, the default speed is 725 MHz, but it reached 850 MHz & then the GPU driver crashed, Vista gave a black DOS screen & it recovered the driver & I was back at the desktop, I immidiately rebooted by pressing the reset button else ATI tool was overclocking even further.

Finally, 1.2 Ghz for Memory & 825 MHz for GPU clock. How is this over clock? This is the maximum my card will go but I haven't over clocked it yet.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 22, 2008)

From 725 to 825???!! thats a huge overclock on stock cooling!!! You better do some real world testing on this speed. Check the stability.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

Leave it, I don't want to fry the chips ...

Using ATI Tool, I again checked, at 825 MHz for GPU & 1.2 GHz for Memory my card works fine without any artifect for 30 minutes. After this I pushed the clock to 835 MHz & graphics driver crashed & then recovered, so 825 for GPU clock & 1.2 Ghz for Memory clock is the maximum I can & will go for.

With the ATI Overdrive feature in catalyst control center, I am able to over clock easily the GPU to 800 MHz & Memory to 1.1 GHz. The slider doesn't go beyond that....

I just benchmarked using UT 3 benchmark tool & fearless_bot map, AVG frame = 30 FPS..., game settings were set to 4 for both.

I just tested it, won't be over clocking


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> With the ATI Overdrive feature in catalyst control center, I am able to over clock easily the GPU to 800 MHz & Memory to 1.1 GHz. The slider doesn't go beyond that....


There is a good reason for that. It does know th safe limits of the card. Its not like proc. where 100mhz overclock is common. this much jump for a gpu core is substantial! Get a good cooler + as5 and then you can prolly cross 800mhz without any worry.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

I got Arctic Silver 5 tube with me but I won't be using it right now. I have decided to buy the cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU cooler first & when I get it then only I will use the AS 5 on my CPU with the new cooler.

For the GPU, the current Fan is good enough so need to change it. I am not into over clocking, you know that...leave this yaar...


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 22, 2008)

Why didn't you go for a single chip 800 MHz RAM? My Transcend 2GB 800 MHz gives me a WEI of 5.5 to 5.7 (varies acc to the conditions when i test my system)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

DDR2 800 was more costly then DDR2 667, the original kingston valueRAM I ordered was already costly as Rs 2,200 while DDR2 800 was coming at 2,900.

From what I have seen, in real world scenario DDR2 800 hardly gives noticable performance increse over DDR2 667. Don't worry, I will upgrade to 4 GB DDR2 800 MHz in 2 years anyway ...or before that if required with 64bit Vista.


----------



## narangz (Mar 22, 2008)

Rs. 2200 for 2 GB 667 RAM, right?
That's costly! Its anything between Rs. 1750-1800. These prices are for the genuine ones.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2008)

narangz said:


> Rs. 2200 for 2 GB 667 RAM, right?
> That's costly! Its anything between Rs. 1750-1800. These prices are for the genuine ones.


 
I got the genuine one only with proper bill & 5 years warranty.

Hey, is it ok to buy a Hard disk cooler?

Are Zalman products available in India? Can someone from Bangalore find out whether Cooler Master Hyper L3 & Microsoft Digital Media 3000 keyboard  are available, & if they are then what is the cost. I want to buy both of these on 31st march from  bangalore


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 23, 2008)

DDR2 800 at 2900? Which one, the kingston one? I bought the transcend 2GB 800 MHz single chip for 1800! And my WEI score is 5.5 - 5.7!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2008)

This is Lucknowwwwwwwwwwwwww....& it is always costly here. People go for cheap things means Dynet sales a lot here, for reputed brands like kingston or transcend we have to order like I had to. It's ok, I am happy with the purchase I made for RAM.

I opened my cabinet today again & adjusted all the wires again. This is how it looks like...I hope the air flow is fine now. The side fans pull air inside, the rear exhaust throws air out. The new CPU cooler is just to make the computer silent, the GPU cooler is already silent. That empty PCI bracket is where I will be connecting my TV Tuner.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3033/2353108308_4c0c686db1.jpg

Hard disk...

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/2353108634_d37ebb96a6.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3113/2352280727_bfaedf7f3b.jpg

I realised today only that my motherboard has S/PDIF & Serial ports too...but via external headers . Good thing as serial port is something I will not be needing & S/PDIF won't be in use unless I connect some high end speakers via Digital Out.

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/571/dsc01094gz5.jpg

Also, how does the sound control panel looks like now . Notice anything different

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/628/soundpf8.jpg

On Monday I m getting total of these things...then some work for the Bangalore trip, I m leaving on 27 March.

1) My TV Tuner card

2) One 120 MM fan for rear exhaust with SMPS connector, this will always run at full speed & exhaust hot air out.

3) 2 USB to PS/2 convertar. My keyboard & mouse are based on USB but can also run via the PS/2 adapter so why not use them instead. This will free up 2 rear USB ports.

4) Some cables to tie up the wires.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 23, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Now, one thing. I m not too much into music or movies, just a casual user & not that much into gaming either. Right now I am using the onboard audio but Creative has recently released Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI Express based sound card, is it viable for me to go for a separate audio? I will be using head phones only.



xifi xtreme audio is a POS for the lack of hardware DSP for its price.
anyone who has bought that card just complaints abouts cracks & cracks in audio..

u are lot better in buying audigy value  & then soft modding it to use xifi xtreme audio drivers if "xifi drivers" are bugging u a lot

audigy value would sound better than any onboard audio anyday. 
current audigy value has CA0106-WATLF as audio chip,WOLFSON WM8768GEDS as DAC,this DAC is rated at 24bit 192kHz 8 ch & WM8775SEDS as ADC

if u want some decent analog output then just get EMU0404..my personal choice over entry level xifi's



gx_saurav said:


> From what I have seen, in real world scenario DDR2 800 hardly gives noticable performance increse over DDR2 667.



with ddr2 800 u always had an option of tight timings@667 in 1:1 ratio or hitting 400FSB in 1:1 if u develop urge to overclock


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2008)

vivekbabbudelhi said:


> xifi xtreme audio is a POS for the lack of hardware DSP for its price. anyone who has bought that card just complaints abouts cracks & cracks in audio..


 
With Vista all sound cards are treated equally, no direct Access to hardware so hardware DSP is useless anyway. This X-Fi X-Audio is made with Vista in mind.



> with ddr2 800 u always had an option of tight timings@667 in 1:1 ratio or hitting 400FSB in 1:1 if u develop urge to overclock


 
Hmm, means unless I overclock I don't need DDR2 800 right now.

I will wait for the prices to come down. With the current state I will be updating the RAM to 2X2 GB DDR2 800 after 1 or 2 years.

Vivek, you got my PM? How do we connect the IR receiver of the Leadtek remote to computer? Serial Port, USB port or a special jack in Tuner itself?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I m again asking, I need to buy the following components from Bangalore, can someone help me & find out the cost & shop where they are available within the next 3 days? This way I can come to bangalore with proper ammount of money to buy it...

1) Leadtek Winfast TV200XP Global Media Center Edition TV Tuner card

2) Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU Cooler (got one address)

3) Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 25, 2008)

I gave my Leadtek TV2000XP Global TV Tuner card back today & got my Rs 2,050 back.

So, Now I am back in market. I have decided not to buy a TV Tuner card as it won't be that important for me anyway. I however do require a Media Center remote so either I will buy the XBOX 360 universal Media remote for Rs 1,800 or Pinnacle Remote Kit for Vista from either Bangalore or from Lucknow once I return from Bangalore in few days.

Ok, so next up is LCD monitor which I sure need to buy. *I need 19" LCD Monitor* *with HDCP & DVI port* from either LG or Samsung as these are the only ones easily available here. Dell needs to be ordered online & I have no idea how will I give the monitor for repair in case of a problem.

I inquired about 19" LG L194WT model but the company representative said they are not available anymore & I should rather prefer to buy there 20" Model. Is this model really discontinued?

Which Samsung LCD can I go for? Samsung 206BW model looks nice with 20" screen, HDCP & DVI port with a resolution of 1680X1050. Anyone knows the approx cost?

I can check the specs online but I would prefer some personal thoughts.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> 2) Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU Cooler (got one address)


No idea about other 2, but there is one cooler master dealer on S.P.Road (computer market of bangalore). When you get here just goto Golcha Computer Market, S.P.Road, Bangalore. He usually stocks Cooler master products. But its a bit expensive.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 26, 2008)

dell offers best service AFAIK .. i think they'll come to ur house for replacements. .atleast thats what i've heard.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> No idea about other 2, but there is one cooler master dealer on S.P.Road (computer market of bangalore). When you get here just goto Golcha Computer Market, S.P.Road, Bangalore. He usually stocks Cooler master products. But its a bit expensive.


 
Thanks, I am noting the address. Any idea about the cost? Can u give them a call an inquire?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry pal, don't haf their number and not in a position to go there rite now. Post in the Bangalore meet thread. Someone may be going to that market and can thus enquire it for you.


----------



## narangz (Mar 26, 2008)

Hope this helps 
*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=5381


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 26, 2008)

For coolermaster products in bangalore, try these:

Zoom Computers Pvt. Ltd. *www.zoomcomputersonline.com/
69/70, 1st floor,
S.P. Road, Bangalore-560002
Ph: 080-41205474/2295643/51205474

Golcha Intertrade
9/70S P Road
Ground Floor,
Bangalore City, Bangalore-560002
Ph:080-22213509/22278811


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 26, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Golcha Intertrade
> 9/70S P Road
> Ground Floor,
> Bangalore City, Bangalore-560002
> Ph:080-22213509/22278811



Aah ha.. there are the details about the shop I was talking about


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanx for the address, I will check for Cooler Master Hyper L3 at these shops.

Today I finally got my XBOX 360 wireless gaming reciever, now finally I can play games using my XBOX 360 Wireless gaming controller. I just installed the drivers via Windows Update & Gears of War plays fine with the controller. Going to test for a while

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/8427/xbox360wirelessgamingregv2.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2008)

This is the first time something like this has happened with me, but I have run out of USB ports in my computer *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

I got 8 USB ports in my computer, 4 are on the rear side of my CPU, 2 in front & 2 more via internal PCI bracket header. In the rear side 2 ports are occupied by Keyboard & Mouse inputs, one is connected to a USB 1.1 4 port USB hub which I bought for Rs 60 & to this hub I have connected my bluetooth adapter, XBOX 360 Wireless receiver, My K750i data cable & my Microsoft VX-3000 webcam.

I have ordered one more USB 2.0 hub from Microsoft company store which I will get in few days which I will connect in the last USB 2.0 port at the rear side of my CPU.

The front USB ports are where I usually connect my pen drives or digicam's data cable.

Hmm, my Workstation is complete sans the monitor. I will ask for the monitor next month now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 27, 2008)

Eureka....I have found the best tools to clean my computer....

1) A Wall painting brush, small in size. I use it to first wipe out the dust stuck to fans etc

2) A Chinese Hair dryer ....trust me this works. It doesn't heats air so it useless as a hair dryer but too good as a air blower which throws air at the components to push them out of the CPU cabinet.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 27, 2008)

So finally you found the tools.... congrats  
Since most of us have been using these for a long time.........and yes the hair dryer thingy does work (given that the heating coil has gone bad/semi-working hair dryer). And the painting brush is a must for those dusty fans.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 1, 2008)

Tomorrow I will leave Bangalore via flight. The whether was nice but too bad I was not able to meet anyone here

I went to Golcha Intertrade & bought a Cooler Master Hyper TX2 CPU cooler for Rs 2000 from this shop for my friend running Core 2 Quad Q6600 with Quadro FX 1500 as a serious workstation PC with hardly any OS optimization . I optimized his PC here in 2 days & now render speeds are quicker by 15 seconds. His stock cooler used to give a temperature of 50C now it gives 34C when doing normal work. He is also using a Cooler Master 600W SMPS & what a clean voltage etc, i m jealous now 

Cooler master Hyper L3 & Vortex 752 were not available so he told me to buy from SMC international in Nehru Place Delhi as it will take some days for these to come here & I won't be staying here till then. I checked some Cooler Master SMPS too, an Extreme Power 500W was available was for Rs 2,400. But again he said that since u r from Lucknow, better buy from Delhi.

Same thing with Pinnacle Remote Kit for Vista, again it will come on order so better buy from Delhi.

The computer market here isn't much different from Lucknow market. At least I get better deals there. 

Oh well, the things are still left to buy

1) Cooler Master Hyper L3 or Vortex 752 CPU cooler.

2) Microsoft Digital Media 3000 keyboard

3) Pinnacle Remote Kit for Vista

Most of the stuff which I want to buy from here is also available in Lucknow or via Delhi, so there is no novelty for me to buy stuff from here.

I am working here on a 19" Viewsonic monitor since the last 2 days, now I won't be buying a Viewsonic monitor but the resolution of 1440X900 is something I m just loving a lot with Vista SP1. I m buying LG L194WT or LG  L206WQT Monitor depending on whichever is available. I won't be needing anything more then 19" though...this I have realized. Once I get the monitor I will play games at 1280X720 pixel resolution only which is wide screen & good enough for me.

My final result is coming on April 1, night 10 PM. I hope I get selected.....


----------



## narangz (Apr 1, 2008)

So what's the result, GX? Selected? 

Is it 10 PM or AM?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry for the typo, 10 PM. I will be on my flight at that time....will be able to tell u all tomorrow morning only


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 2, 2008)

Bad news, I did not get selected. Oh well, Now i m back to job as UI designer & Freelance CAD & Architecture designer.

So now, April is here & I need to buy a LCD monitor now quickly. I m skipping the remote kit for now & have told my friend to buy Cooler Master Hyper L3 from SMC Internation in Delhi & bring it here, It will be here in few days. Keyboard is important so either I m buying Microsoft Digital Media 3000 keyboard or Zebronics Supreme Commander keyboard.

LCD Monitor is the next important hardware in my PC setup. So like I said...which model should I go for? What are TN Panels etc??? I will use this LCD for everything, movies, gaming, desigining etc. Resolution of 1440X900 is enough for me. These are the models....

*LG L194WT*
*LG L206WQT*
*Samsung 206BW*
*Dell E198WFP*

I like Dell, but in case of a repair....how will Dell give me service? Will they come to home & take the monitor with them or something else??? Samsung & LG service center are 2 km away from my home.

The Cooler Master Hyper TX2 CPU Cooler for my friend, I wanted to buy it too but it was over kill for my Core 2 Duo E6550, so I bought a Cooler Master X Dream P775 for Rs 500. I installed it with Cooler Master thermal paste of Rs 200 & CPU temp with orthos at 30 mins is 54C down from 59C. Also installed the 120 MM rear exhaust Fan.

*img177.imageshack.us/img177/9617/dsc01109gn7.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought Zebronics Desktop Commander keyboard for Rs 450 today. Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000 wasn't available so I bought this one which is similar. It has laptop like keys & I m right now having some trouble typing as I m not habitual to such keyboard. Oh! well,....some day & it will be all right I think.

*img395.imageshack.us/img395/1418/kbwu0.jpg

I inquired, 20" LG L206WTQ TFT Monitor is available for Rs 10,500. How is it???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^ That is quite a deal  DVI?


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 3, 2008)

^^Hey whats the cost of that Xbox wireless reciever?And where did you buy it from?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 3, 2008)

> ^^^ That is quite a deal  DVI?


Yeah, DVI with HDCP but I don't know whether it is 8 bit or 6bit. Since i m buying a new one I have decided to go with 8 bit only. I won't be replacing it for the next 5 years unless there is a problem like breaking etc



> ^^Hey whats the cost of that Xbox wireless reciever?And where did you buy it from?


 
Free from Microsoft Company store.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought 20" LG L206WTQ LCD monitor after exchanging my old 7 years old 17" Samsung SyncMaster 753s CRT Monitor. Original price was Rs 10.5k, after giving my old monitor I paid Rs 8.5k. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2353/2395402907_a98477f898.jpg

My Workstation config is now complete, I am having a hard time getting used to it, it's just too bright.  Going to calibrate it.

So with the purchase of my LCD Monitor, my workstation is complete. Nothing else to buy except for the CPU cooler which I will buy once I go to Delhi or if someone comes from there.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2008)

it looks great !


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, here is another pic with gears of war running.

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/881/labworkstationvv3.th.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 7, 2008)

ur teddy  + that MVP sticker + that lcd + that mouse give ur rig some great looks !

do u know if that mouse comes in left hand config ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess it does, it is same from both sides.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 8, 2008)

Your setup does look cool for a workstation. Specially the toy......tiger seems a little over exited


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 8, 2008)

nice..........


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 8, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Specially the toy......tiger seems a little over exited


 
That tiger is with me since class 7th


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 8, 2008)

When I shut down or hibernate my computer, this is how it goes & the blue light turns to orange. After this I just close the main line or UPS & monitor also closes. Should I do it this way or first close the monitor power & then the UPS.

Download the video


----------



## kalpik (Apr 8, 2008)

Doesn't matter..


----------



## catchif (Apr 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That tiger is with me since class 7th


 

*LIAR*

Looks like the war between saurav and Arya har reached gx's site too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 15, 2008)

Lolz....he doesn't know that the interface I am using is temporary while the real design is mind blowing which Anurag is making right now for me...... something original (wel, I haven't seen a copy of it yet)...



catchif said:


> *LIAR*.


 
Abe, real life & reel life ko seperate rakho/.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2008)

Hey, I bought the cooler master Hyper TX2 CPU cooler from Delhi today. which position should I install it in?

I got a 120mm rear exhaust fan, which way should the CPU Cooler fan should face? Towards the rear exhaust or toward teh Hard disk's rear


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 1, 2008)

The TX2 cooler's fan should be blowing towards the rear exhaust so that the hot air could be expelled out of your cabby.


----------



## nish_higher (May 2, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Hey, I bought the cooler master Hyper TX2 CPU cooler from Delhi today. which position should I install it in?
> 
> I got a 120mm rear exhaust fan, which way should the CPU Cooler fan should face? Towards the rear exhaust or toward teh Hard disk's rear


install it towards your drive bay so that it blows hot air towards the back of your cabinet i.e. exhaust.dont reverse it.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2008)

Ok, this is how I have installed it right now, is it Ok?

I am sure now that the temprature sensor in my motherboard is broken. Everest is showing the same temprature as with the default Intel Cooler.

I bought this particular CPU Cooler cos I plan to upgrade to a Core 2 Duo E8200 in octobar. Everything else is strong already.

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/4458/diagramki8.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (May 2, 2008)

perfect


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 2, 2008)

That's impressive illustration..............but knowing your skills you could have done better 
And yes that's the correct positioning of the cooler.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2008)

^^^^ That's just something I made in 2 mins in Photoshop. 

Right now the temprature shown in everest is 42C, I m going to leave Orthos running for 30 mins, last time the temprature reached 59C max, if still it reaches 59C then the sensor is sure broken. 

Oh well, I guess that completes my workstation except for the TV Tuner card thing which I will buy now most probabely from Delhi only. But still, work station is complete now as I am not missing the TV Tuner card anyway...

No wait, I do miss Midnight Hot on Fashion TV


----------



## techx (May 16, 2008)

@gx_gaurav 
what is ur job profile man... u seem to be too rich 
anyway that is a cool machine u got there


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2008)

he he, no I m not too rich...it's just that whatever I buy is 100% efficient. I am a designer by profession & flirt by passion


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 17, 2008)

Nice profile saurav


----------



## axxo (May 17, 2008)

This is perfect desktop except for the cabi look..coolermaster elite would have complemented this setup very well. currently it looks as if an ambassador is placed near skoda..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

hey gx, I had asked you once about that pic you uploaded when looking for a cabby for this workstation, it was an iBall designer which was silver with several holes in it and you said it looked like a Mac Pro. I am looking for it for a friend. I lost the pic. Can you please gimme the pic and the link ?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 17, 2008)

> This is perfect desktop except for the cabi look..coolermaster elite would have complemented this setup very well. currently it looks as if an ambassador is placed near skoda..


Lolz....i know, but I was short on budget for the cabinet so I skipped a High end one, I actually wanted to go for Zebronics Cube but it wasn't available. This LAVA model is doing just fine for me, I will switch to a Cooler Master cabinet + a 500W Cooler Master SMPS once I m settled in Delhi



> hey gx, I had asked you once about that pic you uploaded when looking for a cabby for this workstation, it was an iBall designer which was silver with several holes in it and you said it looked like a Mac Pro. I am looking for it for a friend. I lost the pic. Can you please gimme the pic and the link ?


Oh....k, u mean this one.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Lolz....i know, but I was short on budget for the cabinet so I skipped a High end one, I actually wanted to go for Zebronics Cube but it wasn't available. This LAVA model is doing just fine for me, I will switch to a Cooler Master cabinet + a 500W Cooler Master SMPS once I m settled in Delhi
> 
> Oh....k, u mean this one.


thanks.


----------



## techx (May 19, 2008)




----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

@gx:

I have a friend who has the same cabby as yours. Its the same series, but its got a transparent left side and a circular shape in the front which projects forward andhas the temperature gague, start button, restart button, two USB ports, two jacks, etc. Any idea how much it costs ?


PS: your tower has a missing windows vista sticker


----------



## gxsaurav (May 19, 2008)

Don't know which cabinet it that, must be Zebronics Peace


----------



## kooki (May 19, 2008)

it might me either the zebronics peace or anti biotic. 
im using the zebronics marco cabinet and i think it looks awesome!. 
after looking at this thread sometime back, i decided to build my friend a system with a zebronics lava, the same one as urs. its quite nice. 
zebronics makes some really nice cabinets. try the marco, it looks really classy. will post a pic soon


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

Tomorrow morning I am going back to Delhi & I am taking my Workstation with me there. I need to buy some new hardware now as my Workstation will also be used by my friends in my home there. 

I require Speakers. Since it will be a shared purchase with roommates, I need to buy 2.1 channel speakers for our music & movie needs. *Which 2.1 speaker set should I go for?* I have my eye set on Creative GigaWorks T40 as some vendor in Nehru Place told me that T20 is no longer available. This speaker set is known to give nice Audio & also looks sleek. Can anyone tell me of a Creative Dealer in Nehru Place? Which other speakers are good within Rs 5k?

I have a 160 GB Hard disk in my Workstation but require an external Hard disk to save my personal files. *I need at least 80 GB of storage space* & won't buy Laptop HD + External Casing. *Which external HD should I go for?* 80 GB is enough for my backup of private files.

I also need to buy a UPS there so for that APC 600VA is fixed already. Computer Table I will buy from Big Baazar or will order the Carpenter.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 22, 2008)

Altec Lansing MX 5021 THX is the best around 6k. But its almost discontinued, but u can find old stocks. Its a gr8 set of speakers. There are some stocks on itwares i think.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2008)

I am buying the following hardware in few days. What do u think? The following is in the order of priority.

1) APC 500 VA UPS

2) A computer table. This I guess I will buy from Big Bazaar as they have some good tables ready made there.

3) Cooler Master SMPS from SMC international. I have my eyes set on modular Real Power M520 which will cost a bit more but being modular it is easy to manage & won't clutter the CPU's inside or the                            iGreen Power 500W which saves electricity. Which one should I go for?

4) Creative Gigaworks T40 Speakers, tell me who is the dealer of Creative products in Nehru Place. This can easily wait as for now I can use my friend's Creative SBS speakers for some days but they are not magnetically shielded. 

5) My friend will keep his computer here too so I don't need to buy an external HD now to keep my personal stuff. I will buy a Western Digital 160 GB External HD in 1 or 2 months.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 24, 2008)

1) APC ups is a good choice, go for it.

2) Yes, big bazaar does have good collection of computer table but they a overpriced. You will get that same stuff in the market at a cheaper rate.

3) CM is good. BTW, how much were they qouted for? You can also consider CORSAIR VX450W for 3.2k

4) T40 is good all round performer. Price???

5)WD has good aftersale service (heard it) have no personel experience.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2008)

I still have to find the costs. APC UPS is fixed.

I m opting for Big Baazar as I don't have to hunt & find for shops of furniture & Big bazaar although a bit costly but they have good products. At least they will deliver to home themselves else I have no problem in buying after market from local carpenter.

Corsair VX450 is overkill for my Workstation, I only need 250W of clean power for my workstation. I don't intend to spend more then 2k for the SMPS so I guess I should be able to buy the iGreen 430W in that budget.

Need to find the cost of Creative T40, anyone know the dealer of Creative in Nehru Place? 

If all else fails then I will simply go to SMC International to buy all the stuff. I may have too pay Rs 500 approx more but at least I will get all the stuff at one place.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 24, 2008)

please post a photo of ur table. i want to buy one too. thanks.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2008)

U can have a look at my old table at page 1 of this thread


----------

